# Ford 3930 - Researching for Information - Auxiliary Hydraulic Supply for Loader Independent Valve.



## blackfoot1 (Mar 7, 2012)

A good friend of mine would like to install a FEL on his Ford *3930*. He asked for my help, so I'm doing a bit of research prior to him shopping for a loader. I have knowledge in John Deere equipment, but not so much in Ford.

At present, the *3930* is equipped with a Dual Selector Valve for implement use. He wishes to leave these two valves free. 

The Ford *3930* hydraulic system was offered with an Open Center, or a Closed Center as an option. 
The Ford *3930* was also offered with a 7.7gpm, or a 12.8gpm hydraulic pump.

*Tractor Info:*
Manufactured in year 1991
Serial Number - BC83473
Two-Wheel Drive
Open Station
*
Questions:*

Is there a way to determine which system the *3930* is equipped with (_open or closed_)?
Is there a way to determine which pump (_7.7gpm or 12.8gpm_) is installed on the *3930*?
Is there a Pressure supply port and Return oil port to tap into, such as suppling oil to and from an independent loader valve? 
Is an Adapter Plate (_power beyond_) offered for a *3930* model, to place beneath the Selector Valves to supply hydraulic pressure and return oil to an Independent Loader Valve?
 Below is a photo I found on the web of a Ford tractor (_not certain of the tractor model_) with what looks to be an auxiliary oil supply plate (_power beyond_) to supply auxiliary oil for additional hydraulic components, such as to an independent loader valve.










Any help on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There really was no "closed center" option on those tractors. There was a " closed center load sensing" remote valve option offered, but it was mainly intended for tractors equipped with dual hydraulic pumps, both of which were open center units. The flow from each was combined to supply the valve with the output of both pumps together.

If your friend's tractor has a two spool valve as pictured, He does NOT have that option. I can't say if all 3930 tractors came with both pumps standard or not. I doubt it, but I could be wrong. 

The plate in your photo is indeed an option for a loader valve, particularly if the tractor has only the internal pump. That's what this plate was intended for. FYI, the plumbing pictured is NOT the way it should be done. There are only two hoses connecting the valve to the tractor. The valve is clearly the right style, but was obviously done incorrectly. While there are a great many loader valves set up this way, that doesn't make it right. Should you (or your friend) opt for the "plate" method, be sure to get the right one, with three ports, along with a power beyond capable valve.


----------



## blackfoot1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedup,
Thanks for your reply. 
Do you happen know what it will take to supply pressure and return oil to an independent loader valve from the 3930 hydraulics? I can't seem to find any information on what it will take (part numbers) to do this. I did call the local New Holland (_Ford_) Dealer; and they can't give me an answer. Grant it, this dealer recently acquired the New Holland line of equipment. They are a Case Industrial Dealer with very little knowledge of Ford agriculture equipment.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Ford did supply a subplate for this purpose, and apparently it's still available. It was a two port unit, depicted here in conjunction with the combining valve and some of the associated plumbing for the dual pump system. I think I have one of those on a shelf somewhere. I haven't used it because it's a two port unit. 






Schematic, Manuals, Specifications and Diagrams for Auxiliary pump kit & related parts, center for loader applications | New Holland AG | MyCNHi US Store


Find schematics, manuals, specifications and diagrams for AUXILIARY PUMP KIT & RELATED PARTS, CENTER FOR LOADER APPLICATIONS. Find genuine OEM parts for your needs.




www.mycnhistore.com





I would suggest one of these instead. This is what I use for what you are considering. A common aftermarket item available from many sources. Just be aware that you may need a few different length mounting bolts. Those in the kit may work, but often one or two will be either too short or too long by a couple threads. 




https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tisco-hydraulic-plate-valve-add-on-hv5902


----------



## blackfoot1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fedup said:


> Ford did supply a subplate for this purpose, and apparently it's still available. It was a two port unit, depicted here in conjunction with the combining valve and some of the associated plumbing for the dual pump system. I think I have one of those on a shelf somewhere. I haven't used it because it's a two port unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedup,
Thanks so much for your reply.
I looked up the part number from the link you supplied. It is # *613790*.




Fedup said:


> I would suggest one of these instead. This is what I use for what you are considering. A common aftermarket item available from many sources. Just be aware that you may need a few different length mounting bolts. Those in the kit may work, but often one or two will be either too short or too long by a couple threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I viewed item # HV5902 and looks as if it is a replacement for # 9613790. 

This is a bid help.
I'll speak to my friend and tell him the information I received. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kmahlich (10 mo ago)

I still don’t understand how to plumb this adapter plate. Should the pressure and power beyond ports be tied together so both supply my remote valve?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Kmahlich said:


> I still don’t understand how to plumb this adapter plate. Should the pressure and power beyond ports be tied together so both supply my remote valve?
> Thanks for any help.


No, nothing gets "tied together". If you're using the correct type valve and it's properly configured, there are three ports used. Three ports on the block, three lines, and each is a separate part of the system.


----------

